# Coast Guard says 2 members fatally shot at communications station on Alaska's Kodiak Island



## Scotth (Apr 12, 2012)

> ANCHORAGE, Alaska - Two Coast Guard members were fatally shot Thursday at a communications station on an island off Alaska in what officials said appeared to be a double homicide. They said they have yet to identify a suspect.
> 
> The victims were found at their work areas inside the Kodiak Island station early Thursday by another Coast Guard member, spokeswoman Sara Francis said.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/nation/147212255.html

Sad day for the CG.


----------



## Dame (Apr 12, 2012)

Rest in peace, Shipmates.


----------



## CDG (Apr 12, 2012)

RIP Coasties.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 13, 2012)

The third person who was shot has passed away.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 13, 2012)

medicchick said:


> The third person who was shot has passed away.


 
Suicide?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like murder/suicide.  RIP to the victims.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 13, 2012)

No, there's a manhunt going on dude, come on intel check your facts!


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 14, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Fritzy (Apr 14, 2012)

That is really sad.  RIP

I've been watching that Coast Guard Alaska show on The Weather Channel. It's pretty cool.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 15, 2012)

Terrible.

May They Rest In Peace!


----------



## policemedic (Apr 15, 2012)

Shame the victims were unarmed.


----------

